
Mesosphere Is Proud to Support the Open Container Initiative - manojlds
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/12/08/mesosphere-open-container-initiative/
======
smartbit
"fully commit to container technologies without worrying their current choice
of infrastructure" read "without lock-in to AWS"
[https://www.opencontainers.org/news/announcement/2015/12/%E2...](https://www.opencontainers.org/news/announcement/2015/12/%E2%80%8Bopen-
container-initiative-establishes-technical-governance-announces-new)

